# Lincoln Trail



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any news on the set-up for the Open?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Two retired bracketing a long flyer up middle. Estimate bout. 50% sucess.right bird (about 110 yrd) thorwn flat. Left bird(about 100 ytd) angle back and flyer shot last about 225 yrd.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, Brooks!


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

Open to the 3rd:

4,9,10,27,36,40,46,48,52,53,61,62,66,68,72,73,75,84,85,86,91,92,93


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

Am to the 2nd:

1,2,3,4,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,15,16,18,20,21,23,25,26,27,29,34,37,40,41,42,44,45,46,48,49,52,57,58,59,60,61,62


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Q ? Anyone heard anything ?


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

duckwater said:


> Q ? Anyone heard anything ?


Callbacks to the last series
2, 3, 5, 10,11,12,13,16,18,20,25,30,33


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Erin !!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Barb & Marty Kirby, H/Brad Knight, & White Oaks Lil Ms."Chicka" for another WIN in the derby at Lincoln Trail FT. She was handle by a friend and showed everyone how consistent Ms.Chicka is by bringing home the BLUE with her fourth handler at the helm & 16pts.


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

Open to the 4th:

10,27,36,40,46,48,52,53,61,66,84,85,86,91,93


Am to the 3rd:

2,3,4,6,8,9,16,18,20,25,29,37,40,41,43,46,49,52,57,60,61,62


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

Am to the 4th:

2,3,4,6,8,9,20,37,41,46,49,52,57,60,61,62


----------



## southwings (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone have results from the Am?

Thanks.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Alex, John G, Lanse, Bruce, I got the RJ. Sure there were some JAMs.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to David McMahan on Open win and Alex Washburn on Amat.win. Also thanks to everyone who helped with their time and effort to make the trial go smoothly under difficult conditions(hot all weekend ). All the tests were challenging. Congrats to aill


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats!!!!

Aaron*


----------

